# Looking for an on-line game I could join



## AngelTears (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi I am looking for a pbem I could join.

I have been playing for the better part of ten years now, and if necessary I do  have the D&D 3E basic books.

Edit: spelling and grammar

-Angel Tears


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 18, 2003)

What sort of campaign are you looking for? Do you have an issue with message-based games (PbP) versus PBEM games?


----------



## mojo1701 (Jan 18, 2003)

I am currently running a campaign (and need PCs) at Rondak's Portal. To play you need an account there. If you do have the account, go to available worlds, and under the D&D 3e worlds, look for the game *Elementary* for info.


----------



## Aramus (Jan 26, 2003)

*24/7 online chat game.*

Hey there,

  I just opened my chat game online.  It is a 24/7 chat game and is set in Privateer Press' Iron Kingdoms campaign world.  If you are interested then please check it out here.

City of Corvis: Iron Kingdoms Online RPG 

     Take care,
          Jeremy


----------



## AngelTears (Feb 3, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *What sort of campaign are you looking for? Do you have an issue with message-based games (PbP) versus PBEM games? *




Not particularly. I prefer though email based games, so I can respond to the quicker and look at them other then a web browser if need be. 

I'll most likely need help in making up the character sheet.

-Angel Tears


----------

